# Remington Speedmaster 552



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked up a new (to me) plinker, cleaned it up a bit and test fired. This one's going to be fun! Made in November 1964, still plugging along....










Anyone else own a Remington .22 in the Master series? Fieldmaster pump, Targetmaster bolt action, and Speedmaster semi-auto are the ones I've read the most about. 

Enjoy, Scott B.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Stepfather has the pump version....great little gun. These guns are still made though they are not as popular as others. The fit and finish and build quality of these guns will put the Ruger 10/22 and other popular inexpensive autos to shame. Nice little rifle!


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks! That pump-action Fieldmaster has piqued my interest, it's the only action-type not in my modest collection. As a kid, the first place I'd head to at the county fair was the shooting gallery, firing pump action gallery .22's at little moving targets. Might have to keep looking for one now...Scott B.


----------



## DaGuy (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a Speedmaster. My father-in-law gave it to me when his father died in the mid 70s. I had it drilled and tapped and mounted a scope and sling on it. Great shooter. I found it a little prone to jamming when it gets dirty. I guess that I grew up in the era of the Nylon 66 thinking that cleaning 22s was next to unnecessary.:lol: You have a classic upnut, enjoy!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

upnut said:


> Thanks! That pump-action Fieldmaster has piqued my interest, it's the only action-type not in my modest collection. As a kid, the first place I'd head to at the county fair was the shooting gallery, firing pump action gallery .22's at little moving targets. Might have to keep looking for one now...Scott B.


The pump is a lot of fun! I've never benched the gun to measure groups, but it seems to hit where I aim while plinking and thats good enough for me. I don't see many of these (pumps or the autos) on used racks. While they don't seem to get a lot of love in the market place, the people that have them, seem to keep them!

I have always like the looks of the 870's, 1100's, the 7400's etc These little gems follow along those lines pretty closely so that may have something to do with my affinity for them.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Love mine! A bit if a bitch to really clean well but super accurate and a joy to carry. There one 22 everyone should own.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Ive got a speedmaster,, probably the best semi-auto 22 you can buy. Killed thousands of gophers with it,, couple hundred bunnys and countless bush chickens. Mine needs a really good cleaning,, it was starting too jam the last time I had it out.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have 2 one BDL and the other is the cheaper version with out the checkering on the stock,,I have beat the Hell out of that gun and it still is as accurate as new,,bought these when they about $180 in the early 1970's


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Inherited my pump from my step grandfather. I put a new finish on it years ago and it still looks great. I assume it is a model from the 60's. It shoots great and works without a hitch shooting long rifles to cb caps. I use to live on the edge of town when I was a kid so when I learned about cb caps the pellet gun was put away. I think I could stick about 20 cb caps in that thing! Great shooter...still have it!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got the BDL Speedmaster myself. Love that little rifle. Never had a single problem of any kind with it. I just keep it clean and it works without fail. When I used to hunt rabbits with some friends that would take them, it was always the weapon of choice. However, its not the choice of the wife. I get after gophers and such with it and it frustrates her with the casings laying around. Which I have to pick up or, she pushes me down and makes me eat dirt :lol:


----------

